
HyperJuice: World's Smallest 100W GAN USB-C Charger - monort
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hypershop/hyperjuice-worlds-first-and-smallest-100w-gan-charger
======
desperadovisa
The scale seems inconsistent between renderings. In one photo it's a 1/4th of
an iPad, in another it's 1/2.

